# Mushroom Time



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2021)

Chants and Cinnabars are showing up since we finally got some rain around here. Gathered about a pound or so of chants a few minutes ago.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 2, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Chants and Cinnabars are showing up since we finally got some rain around here. Gathered about a pound or so of chants a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mm

Found these. Do they look like the ones in your picture. Sure don’t want to poison myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2021)

Mike, I`m not near good enough to ID one from a picture. For some reason I have to actually look at it myself. I just don`t trust myself when it comes to mushrooms.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks Nick. Guess I’ll let my wife try them first!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Thanks Nick. Guess I’ll let my wife try them first!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 2, 2021)

Got these all over my property , edible?


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 2, 2021)

And bunch of these


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 2, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Got these all over my property , edible?   View attachment 1088701


dont think so, looks like some type of amanita however if you could post pics of the stipe and gills that helps. usually you want to decide from looking at a few different parts of the mushroom not just one


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 2, 2021)

both look like varieties of amanita second one might be amanita muscaria but also might not


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> mm
> 
> Found these. Do they look like the ones in your picture. Sure don’t want to poison myself.View attachment 1088688View attachment 1088689


Yep, that's a chant, at leas the bottom pic.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Got these all over my property , edible?   View attachment 1088701


Those are edible once. You will be maybe dead after that, but you got a meal.  Never screw with _Amanitas_. That genus contains most of the deadliest mushrooms on earth.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 2, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, that's a chant, at leas the bottom pic.



Thanks for the information. That’s the same mushroom top and bottom photos.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> And bunch of these View attachment 1088703


There's a reason they call those _Russula emetica_. The "emetic" part should tell you all you need to know. Common name: "The Sickener. "

*emetic:* 
an agent that induces vomiting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2021)

JakkBauer said:


> both look like varieties of amanita second one might be amanita muscaria but also might not


Top one is an _Amanita_, bottom is a _Russula_.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 2, 2021)

I don’t eat wild mushrooms  because I know nothing about them , I want to learn tho, is there a  app or recourse y’all would recommend ?


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 2, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> mm
> 
> Found these. Do they look like the ones in your picture. Sure don’t want to poison myself.View attachment 1088688View attachment 1088689


these could possibly be chants and while you can see stipe and gils another thing to help with ID is habitat pictures! what were they growing from?


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 2, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> I don’t eat wild mushrooms  because I know nothing about them , I want to learn tho, is there a  app or recourse y’all would recommend ?


i wouldnt trust an APP EVER. if you learn to ID them by the things i mentioned above (stipe, gills, cap, habitat) and then make sure they are known to grow in the region you are looking in it can help you narrow it down. you really want to check every mushroom thoroughly before ever ingesting it. the APP could help you narrow things down but I would just learn to ID them proper on your own from the start!

edit: cant believe i forgot to mention you should also take spore prints where you leave a cap on tin foil or white paper overnight to see the color of the spores that drop out etc


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 2, 2021)

JakkBauer said:


> these could possibly be chants and while you can see stipe and gils another thing to help with ID is habitat pictures! what were they growing from?



Growing under a white oak tree along the edge of my yard.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 2, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> I don’t eat wild mushrooms  because I know nothing about them , I want to learn tho, is there a  app or recourse y’all would recommend ?



Get a mushroom field guide and a magnifying glass, then find someone that knows edible mushrooms in your area and see if they will take you out to show you what to look for.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 2, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Growing under a white oak tree along the edge of my yard.


yep, chantrelles love hardwood so that would probably be one 

they are honestly one of the more easily identifiable mushrooms we have in GA but like nicko I am hesitant to ID something someone else is going to eat!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 2, 2021)

Amanita muscaria might end up changing your life too. 

Although it’s much less likely than a psilocybe.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Amanita muscaria might end up changing your life too.
> 
> Although it’s much less likely than a psilocybe.


Muscarias are a bad trip, not a good trip like the Psilocybe. The North American strains of muscaria are different from the Eurpean strains, too, and are much more likely to send you permanently to the spirit world instead of temporarily.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 3, 2021)

Here’s another picture of the mushrooms I’m seeing here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Here’s another picture of the mushrooms I’m seeing here.View attachment 1088757


Yep, those are chanterelles.


----------



## GLS (Jul 3, 2021)

This season I've found many chant flushes in areas with more pines than hardwoods.  Traditionally best found in hardwoods around here, I've learned to look among the pines.  I find most of my areas low speed rubber-necking on dirt roads after heavy rains with most found within 10 yards of my truck.  Gil


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, those are chanterelles.


Thanks!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Muscarias are a bad trip, not a good trip like the Psilocybe. The North American strains of muscaria are different from the Eurpean strains, too, and are much more likely to send you permanently to the spirit world instead of temporarily.



Not a cliff Ive ever wanted to jump off of. 

I didnt know there was a difference between the continents though. Interesting.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 3, 2021)

Cindy has a chanterelle patch under our huge red oak that is awesome!

I love an omelet with those tasty morsels sauteed in them!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Not a cliff Ive ever wanted to jump off of.
> 
> I didnt know there was a difference between the continents though. Interesting.


What we have here that we call Amanita muscaria is likely a totally different species or at least strain from the European material. They are doing a lot of DNA research now, and are reclassifying mushrooms and plants right and left.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 4, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Muscarias are a bad trip, not a good trip like the Psilocybe. The North American strains of muscaria are different from the Eurpean strains, too, and are much more likely to send you permanently to the spirit world instead of temporarily.



If y’all read where I died from eating mushrooms call my local Sheriff to report my wife.

https://allthatsinteresting.com/katrina-fouts


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 4, 2021)

You know who Paul Stametts is?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 4, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> You know who Paul Stametts is?



Looked him up. Sounds like he knows mushrooms.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 4, 2021)

Still none to speak of in Fannin.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 5, 2021)

Found a patch that's yielded a few pounds of chants so far down the hill from the house.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 5, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Still none to speak of in Fannin.


They are poppin up in the lower elevations in union.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> You know who Paul Stametts is?


Yep. Pretty fascinating guy. Tradd Cotter is a wealth of fungal knowledge, too. Amazing guy to go take a walk in the woods with, for sure. You'll learn a lot.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 5, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. Pretty fascinating guy. Tradd Cotter is a wealth of fungal knowledge, too. Amazing guy to go take a walk in the woods with, for sure. You'll learn a lot.



Ill look him up. Thanks.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 8, 2021)

Finally found enough for a snack this AM.  Color looks like they popped and dried pretty quick but they’ll still be good.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 8, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Finally found enough for a snack this AM.  Color looks like they popped and dried pretty quick but they’ll still be good.
> 
> View attachment 1089716



Me and some buddies are noticing they are much more firm this year.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 9, 2021)

Those were from Cherokee County.  They are just starting to pop in upper Fannin.  And we got rain last night!



Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Me and some buddies are noticing they are much more firm this year.


----------



## Wmurphy2008 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Wmurphy2008 (Jul 11, 2021)

Found these this morning.heard a gobbling turkey saw 3 hens with poults and found enough of these to share with a friend. Pretty good morning in the woods this morning


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 11, 2021)

found this giant blue milk shroom behind the camper at the farm, Didnt know if it was editable   or not so I left it alone


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 11, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> found this giant blue milk shroom behind the camper at the farm, Didnt know if it was editable   or not so I left it aloneView attachment 1090199


Yeah, they're edible and fairly good. You have to cook them a good while.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## GLS (Jul 14, 2021)

Our daughter was visiting us this week and I took her mushrooming yesterday.  While a college student, she worked in a restaurant with a wait staff that was keen on foraging.  While visiting her years ago, she showed me chants in the woods for my first time.  We were about 20 minutes from one of my good spots yesterday and I noticed a flash of gold on the right-of-way as we sped down the rural blacktop.  I turned around, went back and as far as we could see along the shoulder were chants.  I stayed in the truck with the flashers on and in 5 minutes she cut 2 pounds of large, prime, which is all we wanted.  One was the size of a softball. We lunched on chant stuffed omelets with grilled Conecuh hickory smoked sausage as a side for lunch when we got back home.  We didn't need to go where we had originally planned to go.  This has been a banner year for chants.  Gil


----------



## buckdancer (Jul 14, 2021)

We've had a pretty good year so far this year. Here's a little recap.

Lots of chanterelles, black trumpets, chicken of the woods, morels.


----------



## buckdancer (Jul 14, 2021)

JakkBauer said:


> both look like varieties of amanita second one might be amanita muscaria but also might not



It's russala emetica.

EDIT: Oh someone already ID'd it. Carry on.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2021)

Still nothing here. It's dust dry. We need some rain to pop them.


----------



## buckdancer (Jul 14, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Still nothing here. It's dust dry. We need some rain to pop them.



Where are you located?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2021)

buckdancer said:


> Where are you located?


Western NC.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 14, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Still nothing here. It's dust dry. We need some rain to pop them.


Wow!  I got rained on about 4 times today.  I'm only about 40-45 minutes from you.   I'm also not absolutely sure what chanterelles are but I have seen some that I think are that are up here.  What is the best way to tell?  Spore color?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Wow!  I got rained on about 4 times today.  I'm only about 40-45 minutes from you.   I'm also not absolutely sure what chanterelles are but I have seen some that I think are that are up here.  What is the best way to tell?  Spore color?


Just the overall look, and the gill surface, or lack thereof. The rain has been very hit and miss here lately. Some places drowned, and some like a desert.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 14, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just the overall look, and the gill surface, or lack thereof. The rain has been very hit and miss here lately. Some places drowned, and some like a desert.



Hope you get some rain soon brother.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 15, 2021)

Walked out in front of house few minutes ago and the chants are popping. Golden goodness.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 15, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Walked out in front of house few minutes ago and the chants are popping. Golden goodness.


There are few coming up on the corner of the yard that look something close to what y’all are calling chants. They’re up under a full time shaded area under big old pecan tree. Can’t say with any certainty,very few in any event.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 15, 2021)

Take a pic and post it up.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Jul 15, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> View attachment 1091071


Here they are Bow


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 15, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Here they are Bow



No Sir.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 15, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> No Sir.


Talk to me


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 15, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Talk to me


That ain't chants.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 15, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> That ain't chants.


Didn’t really think so.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 15, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Talk to me



Not sure what they are but don’t eat em.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 15, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Not sure what they are but don’t eat em.


No need to worry about that,thanks


----------



## trad bow (Jul 16, 2021)

No.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 18, 2021)

Went to the hunting land to pick up cards from cameras and do some limb trimming and discovered these.


----------



## GLS (Jul 18, 2021)

Hoss, good photos of the undersides showing a key identifier of chants versus other mushrooms.  The false gills show "branching" of the gills which is absent in other mushrooms, but distinctive of chants.  Gil


----------



## buckdancer (Jul 19, 2021)

Bunch of black trumpets starting to pop up.


----------



## GLS (Jul 19, 2021)

buckdancer said:


> Bunch of black trumpets starting to pop up.


Are you above or below the fall line?  Gil


----------



## buckdancer (Jul 19, 2021)

GLS said:


> Are you above or below the fall line?  Gil



I'm above in Atlanta.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 21, 2021)

Did I find some?


----------



## oldways (Jul 21, 2021)

Yep you found some


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 21, 2021)

oldways said:


> Yep you found some


Thanks! I have looked at mushrooms just like these for a couple of years now thinking they were chanterelles.  I have been too scared to try them.  Looks like I'm going to get to taste some now!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 21, 2021)

Is this one?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 22, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Thanks! I have looked at mushrooms just like these for a couple of years now thinking they were chanterelles.  I have been too scared to try them.  Looks like I'm going to get to taste some now!





Doug B. said:


> Thanks! I have looked at mushrooms just like these for a couple of years now thinking they were chanterelles.  I have been too scared to try them.  Looks like I'm going to get to taste some now!


 
Leave the “roots” in the ground next time. Cut em with a knife instead of pulling them out of the ground.  Cleaner and maybe they’ll be back next year.


----------



## Mark R (Jul 22, 2021)

Got a bunch of Chants around for now . How about preservation ? Should i get a dehydrator ? Can they be frozen ?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 22, 2021)

Mark R said:


> Got a bunch of Chants around for now . How about preservation ? Should i get a dehydrator ? Can they be frozen ?



No on freezing and dehydrating.  Sautee them in butter and olive oil until almost done and them cool and vacuum seal them in the butter and olive oil is only way I know.  @Sautee Ridgerunner was gonna try to pickle some this year.  Be interested to hear how that turns out.  Vacuum sealing, they'll keep about a year.


----------



## GLS (Jul 22, 2021)

I've tried pickling with the recommended white wine vinegar and it was not only expensive due to the cost of the vinegar, the taste, meh....YMMV.  I think cider vinegar would be worse.  But, YMMV.  I've been vacuum bagging cooked chants for years and that works fine for me.  A buddy has frozen the sauteed chants in muffin tins and stored the frozen results by double sandwich bagging the "muffins."  Freezing raw reduces them to mush when thawed.  A post recommended freezing raw in water. I see no need for me to try it.  The sheer volume of what one would end up with would seem to be far greater than the reduction in volume by cooking and vacuum bagging.  They shrink considerably when cooked.  I have a friend in Wyoming that lives in a low humidity climate.  He dehydrates his mushrooms by putting them in a derelict car in direct sunlight with windows rolled up and stores the results in jars.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Jul 22, 2021)

I froze a small chant this afternoon for about an hour and laid it out to thaw.  It gave off a lot of water and was soft.  But that's also what happens when you cook one or dehydrate it.  Dunno if it changes flavor by freezing raw.  Might be worth checking out, but a pound of raw mushrooms takes up a lot of space which is reason enough for me to freeze them after cooking and vacuum bagging.  I know that method works... Sometimes a lot of what we read is based on someone else saying it will or won't work and it gets repeated in an endless loop.  Sometimes, not all the time. Has anyone here tried freezing raw and then cooked them?  Sorta like "never wash" wild mushrooms. During this time of plenty experimenting might be beneficial.  Gil


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 22, 2021)

Picked up a few this afternoon


----------



## Batjack (Jul 22, 2021)

I wish one of Y'all "shroon" folks was close to me. I've got what I think are cinnibars all over my place and just saw a patch of possibly chants in the corner of my back yard. I ain't touch'n nothing tho until as Nick says "Someone that knows puts hands on them."


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 22, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Leave the “roots” in the ground next time. Cut em with a knife instead of pulling them out of the ground.  Cleaner and maybe they’ll be back next year.


I cut mine with scissors.


----------



## oldways (Jul 23, 2021)

I dehydrated some last year to use during winter they did good for me. I have already dried a gallon and half this year.


Batjack said:


> I wish one of Y'all "shroon" folks was close to me. I've got what I think are cinnibars all over my place and just saw a patch of possibly chants in the corner of my back yard. I ain't touch'n nothing tho until as Nick says "Someone that knows puts hands on them."


Where you be


----------



## Batjack (Jul 23, 2021)

oldways said:


> I dehydrated some last year to use during winter they did good for me. I have already dried a gallon and half this year.
> 
> Where you be


On the Cobb / Paulding Co. line.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 23, 2021)

I downloaded the plantid app and it says this is a Golden Chantrelle. What do the experts say?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> I downloaded the plantid app and it says this is a Golden Chantrelle. What do the experts say?View attachment 1092504


It's a chanterelle, but the other side is the one that tells you which one, not the top. That looks more like a smooth chant.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2021)

GLS said:


> I froze a small chant this afternoon for about an hour and laid it out to thaw.  It gave off a lot of water and was soft.  But that's also what happens when you cook one or dehydrate it.  Dunno if it changes flavor by freezing raw.  Might be worth checking out, but a pound of raw mushrooms takes up a lot of space which is reason enough for me to freeze them after cooking and vacuum bagging.  I know that method works... Sometimes a lot of what we read is based on someone else saying it will or won't work and it gets repeated in an endless loop.  Sometimes, not all the time. Has anyone here tried freezing raw and then cooked them?  Sorta like "never wash" wild mushrooms. During this time of plenty experimenting might be beneficial.  Gil


I've never been happy with freezing them raw. The method you described of sauteeing and vac-sealing is what I do. I also have never been happy with dehydrated chants. Drying works great with morels and boletes, but not with chants, IMO.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 23, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's a chanterelle, but the other side is the one that tells you which one, not the top. That looks more like a smooth chant.


Thanks hillbilly


----------



## Impact97 (Jul 23, 2021)

Batjack said:


> I wish one of Y'all "shroon" folks was close to me. I've got what I think are cinnibars all over my place and just saw a patch of possibly chants in the corner of my back yard. I ain't touch'n nothing tho until as Nick says "Someone that knows puts hands on them."


Post pictures.  Chants and Cinnabars are very easily identified.


----------



## buckdancer (Jul 23, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Leave the “roots” in the ground next time. Cut em with a knife instead of pulling them out of the ground.  Cleaner and maybe they’ll be back next year.



That's actually the opposite for chanterelles.

https://www.fs.fed.us/pnw/pubs/gtr576.pdf

A study on the Bull Run Watershed by the Oregon Mycological Society, however, determined that harvesting did not reduce mushroom production, although cut patches had a slight reduction compared to patches where the mushrooms were plucked and controlled.

Thirteen years of data provide no evidence that plucking chanterelles has suppressed fruiting; indeed, the data suggest a slight stimulation of fruiting. Until 1999, no statistical correlation was noted between chanterelle productivity and harvest method, but since then a slight depression of chanterelle biomass and abundance has been detected in the “cut” plots relative to the pluck and control plots.

I always pull then cut the dirt off. Keeps mushroom clean and less gritty.


----------



## GLS (Jul 23, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've never been happy with freezing them raw. The method you described of sauteeing and vac-sealing is what I do. I also have never been happy with dehydrated chants. Drying works great with morels and boletes, but not with chants, IMO.


Thanks.  You saved me the trouble of ruining a few chants by freezing raw.  I noticed that the one I froze and thawed out left golden color in the water that it shed when thawed.  Gil


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 23, 2021)

buckdancer said:


> That's actually the opposite for chanterelles.
> 
> https://www.fs.fed.us/pnw/pubs/gtr576.pdf
> 
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 23, 2021)

Just finished off an omelette with some in it. WOW!!!! I’m hooked. Going back tomorrow and get some more.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 23, 2021)

GLS said:


> Hoss, good photos of the undersides showing a key identifier of chants versus other mushrooms.  The false gills show "branching" of the gills which is absent in other mushrooms, but distinctive of chants.  Gil


Question: So the branching of the gills is 100% guaranteed to be a Chantrelle?


----------



## GLS (Jul 23, 2021)

If the gills run partially down the stem, and the color is golden yellow, and the gills branch,  I'd eat it.  On smaller, just past the button stage, the gills are in the cap, not developed on the stem,  but branch nonetheless.  if the gills match what is seen in Hoss's  photo, I am comfortable with the identification, but I'm not giving a 100% guarantee what someone else's perception would be.


----------



## buckdancer (Jul 23, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Question: So the branching of the gills is 100% guaranteed to be a Chantrelle?



Another key identifier is cutting the stem down the middle. Should be the consistency and color of string cheese.


----------



## GLS (Jul 24, 2021)

Stem should be solid, not hollow, and no "sap" should flow when cut.  Bugs can hollow out stem, however, on chants that are past prime.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Jul 24, 2021)

Worth viewing:
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 24, 2021)

GLS said:


> Worth viewing:
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting. Lots of good information.


----------



## GLS (Jul 24, 2021)

Chanterelle vs. False Chanterelle.  The young Scot won't be skinny long if he continues to eat  egg omelets that a dog couldn't jump over.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 25, 2021)

Found some chants. Can y'all verify just in case? Lol I am 99.9% positive, just looking for extra confidence


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 25, 2021)

Also, does anyone know what this one is? First thought was maybe chicken of the woods past its prime but I'm pretty sure that's wrong. Was near the chants under a big oak.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 28, 2021)

The top ones are golden chants.  The bottom one looks to be a polypore.


----------



## buckdancer (Jul 29, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Also, does anyone know what this one is? First thought was maybe chicken of the woods past its prime but I'm pretty sure that's wrong. Was near the chants under a big oak.



Bondarzewia berkeleyi, commonly known as Berkeley's polypore, or stump blossoms, is a species of polypore fungus in the family Russulaceae.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Found some chants. Can y'all verify just in case? Lol I am 99.9% positive, just looking for extra confidence


Yep.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 29, 2021)

I found a bunch of chanterelles today but they are looking a little ragged.  Will more come up if we get some more rain?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 29, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> I found a bunch of chanterelles today but they are looking a little ragged.  Will more come up if we get some more rain?



It’s about over for our neck of the woods brother.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 29, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> It’s about over for our neck of the woods brother.


Dang! I started too late!


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 29, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Dang! I started too late!



Next year about the middle to end of June, start lookin when the storms start hitting.  Once they pop, cut em and check back after every good shower!


----------



## Big7 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm looking for these.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 29, 2021)

Big7 said:


> I'm looking for these. View attachment 1094192



Them things will legitimately make you see things that aren’t really there.  Not tracers.  Real, full blown, elaborate hallucinations.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 29, 2021)

Mama told me not to look for those!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 30, 2021)

Destroying Angel yeah?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 30, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Destroying Angel yeah?



Looks like it.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 30, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Looks like it.



Good thing I only ate half!


----------



## Whitefeather (Aug 20, 2021)

Found some more chants yesterday since Fred came through and dropped about 4” of rain.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 4, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Question: So the branching of the gills is 100% guaranteed to be a Chantrelle?


False chants can have branched gills, as can jackolanteran. Chants have false gills, like melted, you can’t scrape them off, they run down the stem, and the flesh is white. False chants have deeper gills that also run down the stem, but they can be hollow inside, and yellow/orange flesh when sliced.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 20, 2021)

Smithgall Woods SP used to have mushrooming classes.. not sure if they still do?


----------



## buckdancer (Oct 7, 2021)

Found some nice Herecium's yesterday. They are starting to come out. Waiting on the Lion's mane for a few days. Got some started Hen of the Woods too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2021)

Gathered one last mess of Chants with a few Cinnabars mixed in.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 7, 2021)

Found a few.  Got wet finding them.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 7, 2021)

So what do you all know about these?  Can they be eaten.  My wife says she ate them growing up in Michigan, but wanted to check to see if these are the same as she ate.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 7, 2021)

Looks like a Ramaria.  Not sure if you can eat those or not.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 7, 2021)

Hoss said:


> So what do you all know about these?  Can they be eaten.  My wife says she ate them growing up in Michigan, but wanted to check to see if these are the same as she ate.  View attachment 1108310


Tremellodendron, false coral fungus.Probably not toxic, but inedible due to taste and texture.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 7, 2021)

My shiitake logs are starting to fruit now.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks. She picked them with her grandmother when she was a kid and didn’t trust her 29  year old memory.


----------



## buckdancer (Oct 11, 2021)

A few more days and this Maitake will be ready.


----------

